# 28/10/14 on a 14x6 rim



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i currently have itp ss212 wheels skinny wide combo. which consists of 14x6 and 14x8. im looking at getting the new terminators 14x10's. im just worried about height difference when i squeeze the front wheels on. im worried by squeezing them like that it might make it slightly taller and could possibly destroy my front diff when i have the 4x4 engaged?


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Im going to take a guess and say that thier not going to be that much taller that it would make a big difference. Do you do any high speed riding in 4x4? Thats where the biggest damage would be done. I dont think your going to gain much more hieght...like 1/2 maybe.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah he is right. its not as big of a difference as u think. ull b fine


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

i got 12 in wide on back and 10 inch wide on front on the same rims you got mate.. works dandy


----------

